# Tesla Nano 100W Steampunk Mod



## DarkSide (27/3/16)

Greetings

Anyone know if this amazing mod will be available in South Africa? @KieranD you stocked the Tesla Nano 100W TC, please get the Steampunk version, there are three Cape Tow lads that would like to purchase....please!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (27/3/16)

Make that four

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/3/16)

And five

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/3/16)

Six looool....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (28/3/16)

Will get them in guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

@KieranD Thank You, you are a legend....and you can add another Cape Town lady to the list


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

And you can add another Cape Town vaper to the list!!!


----------



## kev mac (28/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Greetings
> 
> Anyone know if this amazing mod will be available in South Africa? @KieranD you stocked the Tesla Nano 100W TC, please get the Steampunk version, there are three Cape Tow lads that would like to purchase....please!
> 
> View attachment 49417


Tres Cool !


----------



## Chezzig (30/3/16)

Stunning , I Love .


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

KieranD said:


> Will get them in guys!


@KieranD What about the VapeMX 150w - 
I think this would be a huge hit as it is the smallest dual 18650 mod ..


----------



## Baker (7/5/16)

KieranD said:


> Will get them in guys!



And another. Any idea when?


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

KieranD said:


> Will get them in guys!


Any idea when you expect these mods ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly here if they choose to

Just a reminder to members, please dont ask vendors direct stock questions in the general threads, rather use the "Who has stock" subforum or one of the dedicated vendor subforums..


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/5/16)

Actually it is easier to mail them on Facebook or PM than worry about where a thread should go i have switched to FB for staying updated with vendors now.


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Actually it is easier to mail them on Facebook or PM than worry about where a thread should go i have switched to FB for staying updated with vendors now.


@Lord Vetinari Any answer yet ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baker (11/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Actually it is easier to mail them on Facebook or PM than worry about where a thread should go i have switched to FB for staying updated with vendors now.



I tried that, no reply. Posting here is for the benefit of others, and also to give anyone else a chance to reply if they know anything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (25/5/16)

Hey guys. Below is the response from @KieranD...

"I have been trying to get these but Tesla have discontinued all production of the 100W Nano dude to various issues with the product. I have tried pretty much all avenues I can to get you guys genuine ones but I just have had no luck"

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/6/16)

Check this out:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10021799/4726402-authentic-etaliens-e-t-x2-80w-vw-apv-box-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Check this out:
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10021799/4726402-authentic-etaliens-e-t-x2-80w-vw-apv-box-mod



They just copied the design of the Deviate mod http://www.zoolavapor.com/deviate-mod-mad-vapes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoC (15/6/16)

Pretty sure the ecig store has these in stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore (15/6/16)

Hi Guys,

The Ecigstore has both the copper and Bronze Tesla Steampunks in stock, visit www.theecigstore.co.za

Thanks
The Ecigstore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/6/16)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The eCigStore (17/6/16)

Hi kim 
Will check in to it now .Sorry for the late reply .
The EcigStore


----------



## The eCigStore (17/6/16)

Hi Vapers

Product is live and available on our website for purchase...

Thanks


----------

